# Beware of hidden charges.



## Jack75

Uber stopped knowing all fare details to the drivers for a purpose. please check with you customers how much Uber charging from them.I notices and got screenshot.They are cheating the drivers by hidden charges.


----------



## UberBastid

Jack75 said:


> Uber stopped knowing all fare details to the drivers for a purpose. please check with you customers how much Uber charging from them.I notices and got screenshot.They are cheating the drivers by hidden charges.


Now that you know this are you going to continue to work for a company like this?
What's Plan B?


----------



## Jack75

UberBastid said:


> Now that you know this are you going to continue to work for a company like this?
> What's Plan B?


Many drivers have moved to Bolt.


----------



## wallae

Jack75 said:


> Many drivers have moved to Bolt.


That didn’t answer the question 🤣


----------

